# Midi Cuddles Blankets (knit)



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

This pattern contains 5 characters for you to create for a special baby. There are four blanket options, frilly edge round and square or corded edge round and square. Finished blanket measurements are approximately 14 Inches/34cms Square or diameter. This may vary depending on yarn choice of course.

I would suggest knitting these with nice soft cotton Aran/worsted weight yarn for a small baby but I have had great results using acrylic and wool yarns too.

If you wish to use double knit please lower your needle size to 3mm/3US for the character and 4mm/6US for the blanket, your blankie will be a little smaller.

The arms are left unstuffed; this makes them chewable for teething babies. The eyes are embroidered; I have included details in the step-by-step assembly guide to help you.

Included in package:
Directions for frilly edge and corded square blanket; frilly and corded circular blanket. Also include is a choice of collar or straps to finish off the cuddles neatly.

Characters include: Cat; lamb; polar bear; doll and koala.

Available here: https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/458145566/midi-cuddles-comfort-blankets?ref=shop_home_active_1

http://www.loveknitting.com/midi-cuddles-blankets-knitting-pattern-by-gypsycream

Price: £3.50 (please allow for exchange rates)


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

Very cute. I've never seen the 'baby' ones just the animals.


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

Love these!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Those are just adorable, like all your patterns!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

I love your new clan. I have made in the past your others and my granddaughter is 5 months and loves her duck and elephant ones. As you have said, great for teething time.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Kay Knits said:


> I love your new clan. I have made in the past your others and my granddaughter is 5 months and loves her duck and elephant ones. As you have said, great for teething time.


How lovely, once she starts getting about she may like a Midi Blankie :sm17:


----------



## LisaRWaterman (Sep 16, 2015)

Oh my they are so cute. I love them. I have a new granddaughter coming in October. I can't wait to knit some of these for her.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh these are just adorable Pat. Love all the characters - hard to choose which one to make. Once 'Tubs' the bear's 'growler' arrives and I can finish him - these will be next. Have a baby coming in the UK in November, these are perfect!! Thank you for your amazing ability to write these wonderful patterns for us.

Have been wondering what you've been up to - apart from buying all that yarn in Tehran!!!!

Leanna x


----------



## Sharonscribe (May 17, 2016)

Adorable!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

leannab said:


> Oh these are just adorable Pat. Love all the characters - hard to choose which one to make. Once 'Tubs' the bear's 'growler' arrives and I can finish him - these will be next. Have a baby coming in the UK in November, these are perfect!! Thank you for your amazing ability to write these wonderful patterns for us.
> 
> Have been wondering what you've been up to - apart from buying all that yarn in Tehran!!!!
> 
> Leanna x


Aww perfect for a new baby Leanna, try cotton, it's chewable!


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh! Oh! Oh!! Look what you've come up with now!!! Now I know why you've been quiet lately. These are fabulous, Pat and sure to be a big hit for grandmas and mommies to knit up for their little ones. I'm even thinking for police to keep in their cars handy for little ones involved in emergency situations. Well done, my friend!!!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I can see lots of these being made and I can see myself making them too! I am going to look for my yarn for them and I will pick up my new reading glasses on Saturday and will begin knitting as soon as I get home with them. You constantly amaze me with your designs and they are always so simple that even a beginning knitter can knit these up in no time at all. Your tutorials are wonderful too. Just love the way you write your patterns up. Spoils me to picking up other patterns. Thank you for all the hard work you do for us.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

MzBarnz said:


> Oh! Oh! Oh!! Look what you've come up with now!!! Now I know why you've been quiet lately. These are fabulous, Pat and sure to be a big hit for grandmas and mommies to knit up for their little ones. I'm even thinking for police to keep in their cars handy for little ones involved in emergency situations. Well done, my friend!!!


Now that's a really good idea Donna, especially as they have embroidered eyes and knitted noses, completely safe :sm02:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> I can see lots of these being made and I can see myself making them too! I am going to look for my yarn for them and I will pick up my new reading glasses on Saturday and will begin knitting as soon as I get home with them. You constantly amaze me with your designs and they are always so simple that even a beginning knitter can knit these up in no time at all. Your tutorials are wonderful too. Just love the way you write your patterns up. Spoils me to picking up other patterns. Thank you for all the hard work you do for us.


Aww bless angel xx


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Donnie... I'm so glad you mentioned how simple Pat's patterns are! I was so wrapped up in how adorable they are that I forgot to say that. I, too, am spoiled with the ease of making up her designs. Love each and every one of them!!


DonnieK said:


> I can see lots of these being made and I can see myself making them too! I am going to look for my yarn for them and I will pick up my new reading glasses on Saturday and will begin knitting as soon as I get home with them. You constantly amaze me with your designs and they are always so simple that even a beginning knitter can knit these up in no time at all. Your tutorials are wonderful too. Just love the way you write your patterns up. Spoils me to picking up other patterns. Thank you for all the hard work you do for us.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

They are perfect!


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Another addiction....................................... these are just too cute . Sue x :sm16: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Awwwwwww Pat. These are the most adorable cuddle blankets. You know I've got an order already, a doll but an ' interesting' colour. Lol???? these are such an easy quick knit and as always a joy to knit and watch them appear as proper little characters. Thank you for this gorgeous group, they are just perfect for a slightly older baby than your Mini blankets. You are back home and producing as if you have never been away. Xxxx


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

chris kelly said:


> Awwwwwww Pat. These are the most adorable cuddle blankets. You know I've got an order already, a doll but an ' interesting' colour. Lol???? these are such an easy quick knit and as always a joy to knit and watch them appear as proper little characters. Thank you for this gorgeous group, they are just perfect for a slightly older baby than your Mini blankets. You are back home and producing as if you have never been away. Xxxx


Can't thank you and Karen enough for all your help with this package Chris, it is a big package isn't it lol! Onwards! What shall we do next?? Got my mojo back :sm02:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

You come up with the most beautiful patterns. So cute!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Brilliant. Great idea including a doll as well as animals. :sm24:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You come up with the most beautiful patterns. So cute!


Aww thank you :sm02:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> Brilliant. Great idea including a doll as well as animals. :sm24:


I hadn't seen a dolly before so thought I'd include one for a change :sm02:


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Now Chris and Karen know what MY answer would be on what to do next.... :sm09:


Gypsycream said:


> Can't thank you and Karen enough for all your help with this package Chris, it is a big package isn't it lol! Onwards! What shall we do next?? Got my mojo back :sm02:


----------



## Jensone (Jan 23, 2014)

Love the new designs will be starting one today


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Jensone said:


> Love the new designs will be starting one today


Thank you :sm02:


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

How adorable! I went to purchase on Ravelry though and there's no way to buy it there....?


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

StellasKnits said:


> How adorable! I went to purchase on Ravelry though and there's no way to buy it there....?


No I don't sell via Ravelry but I put links in to where it can be purchased. Loveknitting have now approved it so I'll add a link.


----------



## ocdknitcase (Aug 18, 2015)

They are so lovely and cute!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> Can't thank you and Karen enough for all your help with this package Chris, it is a big package isn't it lol! Onwards! What shall we do next?? Got my mojo back :sm02:


Hmmmm I can think of a zillion things you could design and I'm there with you all the way. lol. You never lost your mojo my friend because that brain of yours won't settle down for 5 minutes. You've got Poppy and Rowan Winter sweaters to knit for, don't forget. And I know how much you hate following other people's patterns. Maybe that could be a new line for you. Winter is on it's way here. This heatwave is just leading us into a false sense of security. Hahaha.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

MzBarnz said:


> Now Chris and Karen know what MY answer would be on what to do next.... :sm09:


Hahaha. Oh Donna, won't you ever learn. Pat will never, ever design you a ratty. I want her to design me a hedgehog. Last night I lost one of the babies born in my garden and got myself in a real state over it, because he was my favourite and although I wouldn't dream of turning him into a pet, as it's illegal; he was turning me into a real softy. He used to sit on my feet and I would walk around the patio with him like that. Now I'm crying again. :sm13: :sm13: :sm13:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

What a bunch of cuties!


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh I don't know, Chris. I think she's weakening... LOL
Awwww... so sorry to hear about the baby hedgie. Even though these little critters were wild, you still get attached to them. ????


chris kelly said:


> Hahaha. Oh Donna, won't you ever learn. Pat will never, ever design you a ratty. I want her to design me a hedgehog. Last night I lost one of the babies born in my garden and got myself in a real state over it, because he was my favourite and although I wouldn't dream of turning him into a pet, as it's illegal; he was turning me into a real softy. He used to sit on my feet and I would walk around the patio with him like that. Now I'm crying again. :sm13: :sm13: :sm13:


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> Can't thank you and Karen enough for all your help with this package Chris, it is a big package isn't it lol! Onwards! What shall we do next?? Got my mojo back :sm02:


It was so much fun working on these with you. They are perfect for little ones and my polar bear blanket is already headed for a new home. Next will be whatever that clever mind if yours comes up with. You are such a talented lady and I love all your designs and am honored to work with you on them.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

chris kelly said:


> Hahaha. Oh Donna, won't you ever learn. Pat will never, ever design you a ratty. I want her to design me a hedgehog. Last night I lost one of the babies born in my garden and got myself in a real state over it, because he was my favourite and although I wouldn't dream of turning him into a pet, as it's illegal; he was turning me into a real softy. He used to sit on my feet and I would walk around the patio with him like that. Now I'm crying again. :sm13: :sm13: :sm13:


Bless, so sorry about your hedgehog angel xx


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> What a bunch of cuties!


Thank you :sm02:


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Ahh, Pat, these midi cuddles blankets are adorable! I love the Koala, Baby and Kitty ones and can't believe all the combinations of the blankets! 

Thank you for this lovely design pack which I am on my way to purchase! ????


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

blackat99 said:


> Ahh, Pat, these middy cuddles blankets are adorable! I love the Koala, Baby and Kitty ones and can't believe all the combinations of the blankets!
> 
> Thank you for this lovely design pack which I am on my way to purchase! ????


Thank you Letitia, they were a fun design and just didn't know where to stop lol!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> Bless, so sorry about your hedgehog angel xx


I was kept distracted by knitting a frilly round blanket in the dark last night. What could have been more perfect... Watching a sky full of meteorites, a curious fox, playful family of hedgehogs (even if there was one short) hot mugs of tomato soup on demand and an easy knitting pattern that I could do without looking at it. A perfect night all in all. I'll do the same tonight too. There is a lot of interest in this pattern Pat. I love everyone of these Huggables. Thank you for keeping me amused. ???????? Xxx


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

chris kelly said:


> I was kept distracted by knitting a frilly round blanket in the dark last night. What could have been more perfect... Watching a sky full of meteorites, a curious fox, playful family of hedgehogs (even if there was one short) hot mugs of tomato soup on demand and an easy knitting pattern that I could do without looking at it. A perfect night all in all. I'll do the same tonight too. There is a lot of interest in this pattern Pat. I love everyone of these Huggables. Thank you for keeping me amused. ???????? Xxx


Now you were worried about the frilly edge round blanket weren't you Chris, did I say it was easy? Told you!!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Pat! Congratulations on your new patterns.What an amazing selection you have given us.Pat your work is always outstanding you give so many people so much pleasure and i am one. :sm11: :sm24:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

amudaus said:


> Pat! Congratulations on your new patterns.What an amazing selection you have given us.Pat your work is always outstanding you give so many people so much pleasure and i am one. :sm11: :sm24:


Aww thank you Maureen xx


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> Now you were worried about the frilly edge round blanket weren't you Chris, did I say it was easy? Told you!!


Hahahaha. Now between this larger pattern and the smaller blanket, I've knitted 7. *Chuckle*. Well I did think it looked complicated but it certainly wasn't. I can't believe how easy it was and i can see you teaching me double knitting next. The one with a different colour both sides. Gulp. Well you did teach me colour work. Xxxx


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Such sweet little blankies.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

???? love them


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you for your lovely comments :sm02:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Aw, so sweet, Pat!


----------



## Kathieh (Mar 22, 2012)

Gorgeous little blankets am about to order but can i ask are these patterns £3.50, just it says £4.20 on the links to etsy x


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Kathieh said:


> Gorgeous little blankets am about to order but can i ask are these patterns £3.50, just it says £4.20 on the links to etsy x


I'm afraid that's the Etsy add on, really annoys me that they do that as I already pay for listing and pay for every sale and then they charge the customer too! Why not try Craftsy, listed in dollar but it may work out cheaper. Link is below my signature :sm02:


----------



## Kathieh (Mar 22, 2012)

Thankyou just looked its £4.21 0n craftsy, not much difference but i will get it from there, thankyou looking forward to making one gir my new great great niece x


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> I'm afraid that's the Etsy add on, really annoys me that they do that as I already pay for listing and pay for every sale and then they charge the customer too! Why not try Craftsy, listed in dollar but it may work out cheaper. Link is below my signature :sm02:


I think that difference is the VAT fee isn't it?


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

StellasKnits said:


> I think that difference is the VAT fee isn't it?


They shouldn't be charging people in the UK EU VAT we don't pay it, yet!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Ahh, that's true. Not sure why Etsy would be adding on fees though. Should just be listing fee and final sales fee. Weird.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

StellasKnits said:


> Ahh, that's true. Not sure why Etsy would be adding on fees though. Should just be listing fee and final sales fee. Weird.


I'm not sure if they think that the UK is chargeable to, but I noticed they started adding extra to my sales when the new laws came into force.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Oh Pat, these are adorable...I love the flat arms. May I ask, is the doll's head the size of baby dumpling or the smaller little dollie???


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Oh Pat, these are adorable...I love the flat arms. May I ask, is the doll's head the size of baby dumpling or the smaller little dollie???


Thank you :sm02: No the heads are a lot smaller than Dumpling, probably around Baby Poppet, maybe a little smaller :sm02:


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> Thank you :sm02: No the heads are a lot smaller than Dumpling, probably around Baby Poppet, maybe a little smaller :sm02:


Thanks Pat....your killing me here...my fingers can only knit so fast...I have another grand baby coming...then there's Christmas knitting with all the gifts....I need to clone myself to keep up with what I need to do....whewwww...now on to the knitting!!!!!

You have another "hit" with this one!!!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Thanks Pat....your killing me here...my fingers can only knit so fast...I have another grand baby coming...then there's Christmas knitting with all the gifts....I need to clone myself to keep up with what I need to do....whewwww...now on to the knitting!!!!!
> 
> You have another "hit" with this one!!!


Well congratulations on the new expected baby, you really are blessed :sm02: As for knitting faster, I wish I had the answer to that one lol! I need more time, I have my grandchildren to look after 2 days a week, Himself's book work another day, house cleaning and washing, shopping!!! Could do with another day in the week lol!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> Well congratulations on the new expected baby, you really are blessed :sm02: As for knitting faster, I wish I had the answer to that one lol! I need more time, I have my grandchildren to look after 2 days a week, Himself's book work another day, house cleaning and washing, shopping!!! Could do with another day in the week lol!


I vote for the extra day.....Knit Gypsycream Day!!!!! :sm24:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> I vote for the extra day.....Knit Gypsycream Day!!!!! :sm24:


lol!!!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Bringing this one to a close as it's met our 5 page limit. Thank you so much for another winner of a pattern Pat!


----------

